# Selenium Research Points to Curative Powers



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Selenium Research Points to Curative Powers http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/nm/20010620/s...enium_dc_1.html Nothing definate yet, just strong evidence to suggest the possibility of. If CFS is an immune disorder, this could be a good weapon in your vitamin arsenal.Amazing to me to see gov't now recco'ing Folic Acid (400mg) and now this.HTH - NickT


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Well I eat my raw brazil nuts fairly regular Nick!


----------

